# Neuling sucht Gästekey



## Euro - Tirion (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Ich habe nie Diablo gespielt und würde mir nun sehr gerne ansehen, wie es mir gefällt. Dazu suche ich einen Gästekey 
Wenn jemand noch einen für mich über hat, würde ich mich darüber unwahrscheinlich freuen!

Liebe Grüße und allen, die es haben, viel Spaß beim Spielen!


----------

